# Soliciting through PMs



## windycityamateur (Apr 17, 2014)

1) stop PMing me for a source, I don't know you
2) where can I report these fools pming me saying that they ARE a source, if at all?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2014)

Me. Right now....


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 17, 2014)

PM any mod if people are trying to act as a source.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup any of us, but especially PoB


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Get a rope.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Get a rope.



He's been properly hung


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2014)

who got the hammer!!


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's been properly hung



No public hanging like the old day?....would enjoyed watching a good neck snapping.


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if someone established or someone I've been pming asked Or told me about a source, but just randoms piss me off


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> I wouldn't mind if someone established or someone I've been pming asked Or told me about a source, but just randoms piss me off



alot of scammers out there..never buy anything from anyone pming u


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 17, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> I wouldn't mind if someone established or someone I've been pming asked Or told me about a source, but just randoms piss me off



You just be smart and keep doing what your doing WCA


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> alot of scammers out there..never buy anything from anyone pming u




But, but, He said it would make my dick bigger!


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> alot of scammers out there..never buy anything from anyone pming u


like I said, established members that I've had contact with. I've had no problems in the past with this


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's been properly hung



Good.........


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 17, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> You just be smart and keep doing what your doing WCA



I'm all set for a few months anyway!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 17, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> But, but, He said it would make my dick bigger!



Wouldn't the cream make you hand bigger too?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2014)

joliver said:


> Wouldn't the cream make you hand bigger too?



Apparently not according to Kevlin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 17, 2014)

The **** how come I never get PMs like that? I wanna have some fun with these clowns


----------



## Yaya (Apr 17, 2014)

Why don't they ever pm me??

I love these guys!!

Come on fukkers...hit Yaya up


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 17, 2014)

joliver said:


> Wouldn't the cream make you hand bigger too?



Its like GH gut, You take the good with the bad....


----------



## stonetag (Apr 17, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Good.........


he is probably bitchin because he was hung with a new rope.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 17, 2014)

So bro..... you got that fire?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2014)

joliver said:


> Wouldn't the cream make you hand bigger too?



NOPE!! but u got to shave em more after boy ill tell ya....its hot in here, ill wipe the sweat off with this hairy ass palm, feels so soft...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep getting solicited, by GK.....something about what glory hole he is working at.....


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 18, 2014)

You can only take them seriously if they include a picture of their penis.  I am pretty sure that's in the rules somewhere...



windycityamateur said:


> 1) stop PMing me for a source, I don't know you
> 2) where can I report these fools pming me saying that they ARE a source, if at all?


----------



## nightster (Apr 18, 2014)

dammm... where was I during all that....   lol


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

This second page turned into PURE COMEDY!! 
Thanks for the laughs gents.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> You can only take them seriously if they include a picture of their penis.  I am pretty sure that's in the rules somewhere...



I never solicit for gear but I still include pics. I'm just wanting to show you my penis.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 18, 2014)

I always wanted to be hung proper.   Wait..  Are we talking about the same thing..


----------

